# how high are your blizzard invoices?



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

just wondering, i just completed a few ....i got one that well its highhhhhhh and im hoping i get paid on it

contract calls for day time clearing every 2 inches, night time clearing every 5 inches

we were able to keep this place at those levels during the blizzard. so it was plowed ofter (3-4 hours) has minimumal sidewalks

approx 28,000 sq foot lot - small strip mall style. 

since jan 31 until now, with the snow shortly before the blizzard, the blizzard tuesday night, clean up, stacking with a skid a few days later, 2.5 inch snow on sunday, and .5 on tuesday of this week....the whole bill is around 1800 bucks......does that seem high? i mean i didnt pad the numbers, i billing them for everything we did. just seems high for a small building


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

thats no problem, hell I send bills for more than that and I got paid, as long as you are strait forwared with your customers, things will be ok.
I do here a big shopping plaza and I told them that no one can controll the weather, it is always cheaper to pay me than paying the lawyer.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's not high at all. You did the work, you're honest, I don't see it being an issue. Had you not kept up on it like you did, you'd still be cleaning up the mess. They should be thankful for what you did. Sounds like you did an exceptional job. Had you not, they'd have been *****ing about that.

My per pushes of similar size weren't quite as high, but some I only cleared a couple times. Had I been required to keep them open it would have been. I did however have a couple of smaller ones that were about half that so I think you're right in line. The bonus for me from the blizzard is that it capped off my seasonal accts. Time for re-negotiations.

Lastly, I subbed 2 loaders to help with my 2 big accts. They put in less than a half of a day after the storm and the bill was close to $5k. That makes your $1,800 invoice for all of those hours seem cheap.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

as most here, too be honest i have never had to deal with a snow fall of more than 16 inches...this was close to 22 , plus drifts of 4-8 feet on some of my properties...we had one property drifts taller than my truck.

but with most of our properties we were able to plow them 3-4 times on tuesday, and then 2 times over night on wensday.... left a cleanup in the morning...by noon all our customers could have been open for business. all were shut down, due to roadways, but we were in good shape by noon most properties had 6-9 pushes for this week, 3 plus hours stacking, 3 salting events, i just never had to bill that much for that small a location


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That amount barely cover a pizza at Pizza Uno's.!


----------



## evergreenturf (Aug 9, 2010)

damn dude... your cheap!!!! 
if they gave you those guidelines to follow during the storm then they are expecting to shell out some cash. just keep up with your end of the contract and you will get paid!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Granted that's a very small lot, I think I plow it in 20mins on average, and the customer has 5 other properties with us within 2 miles on the same road, so they got good guy pricing


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say 1800 is fine if you plowed it at the end of the blizzard with a little loader work. I would be higher if I had to plow it multiple time.


----------

